# Houston Tint Shop



## natotx (Aug 7, 2004)

I am looking for a good company in the Houston area to tint the windows on my titanium silver '01 540i without screwing up the AM reception  

Any suggestions?:dunno: 

thanks

nate


----------



## Rgol (Nov 22, 2002)

*Ask your dealer....*

Dealers like Momentum utilize 3rd parties who tint customer cars. When I lived in Houston, I did just that. Momentum uses a shop literally right around the corner from them. They service the Infiniti and Acura dealer near Momentum.

Get their number and call them directly. They should cut you a good deal.

Robert


----------



## LDV330i (May 24, 2003)

y


Rgol said:


> Dealers like Momentum utilize 3rd parties who tint customer cars. When I lived in Houston, I did just that. Momentum uses a shop literally right around the corner from them. They service the Infiniti and Acura dealer near Momentum.
> 
> Get their number and call them directly. They should cut you a good deal.
> 
> Robert


 The tint shop that Momentum uses is called Momentum Tint. The same person owns FormulaOne Tint at 5741-A Westheimer, a little west of the Galleria. When I was shopping for tint I had their price list which varied depending on the specific line of FormulaOne tint you wanted but unfortunately have tossed it. If there is a concern about reception and interference then the film to use is a ceramic type. FormulaOne's version is called Pinnacle and it is $500.

I had Huper Optik Ceramic installed for $399 at Executive Motoring Boutique at 2823 Hillcroft St, half a block south of Westheimer. They claim to do the MB dealerships.

Both films have been discussed at lenght here in BF. Do a search an you will find a lot of information.


----------



## natotx (Aug 7, 2004)

Just got mine done with the Huper Optick Ceramic 30 all the way around (Executive Boutique on Gessner). Kinda rainy, so my car is wet in the below pictures. Makes everything a bit more shiny. Here a few pics...

Thanks to everyone for the help. AM works just like it did before. As you can see, my XM is on the top of the car, so no problem there.


----------



## LDV330i (May 24, 2003)

natotx said:


> Just got mine done with the Huper Optick Ceramic 30 all the way around (Executive Boutique on Gessner). Kinda rainy, so my car is wet in the below pictures. Makes everything a bit more shiny. Here a few pics...
> 
> Thanks to everyone for the help. AM works just like it did before. As you can see, my XM is on the top of the car, so no problem there.


 Looking good. :thumbup:

A suggestion to make sure the film attaches correctly where you have dot matrix. For next couple of days using a soft cloth press the film against the dot matrix. Do NOT rub the film.


----------

